# spread set up with rotaries



## xArrow_Assassin (May 14, 2012)

Just wondering where you guys put your rotaries in a snow goose spread. We have about 300 decoys and 2 rotaries. Any advice will help. 
Thanks
Brady


----------



## xArrow_Assassin (May 14, 2012)

Need advice quick. Snow geese are on the way!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have put them many places. It is not an exact science.

I would start by having one on each side of where are having your shooters. Then see how the birds re-act. If the birds are sucking right into the roto's..... move them to just behind the shooters then they will be on top of you. If they are short stopping them.... move them way behind the shooters... If they are over shooting them....move them to the front of the spread.... If they are not at all helping and making the birds flare.... Take them down.

I know pretty vauge answer but that is what decoying birds is about. things can change day by day and even hour by hour.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

any more help?


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

:spam:


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

In the trailer or at home


----------

